# Afraid of Thunderstorms & Loud Noises



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I think they can. You may want to try a Thundershirt. I've not had experience with them, but many have and they say they work in many cases. Also, prior to a storm try doing something really fun with them. I started the storm season out that way with Tayla. At the first sign of thunder I take her out in the yard and toss a ball around for a couple minutes and then I bring her in a give her a yummy long lasting treat or bone. So far storms don't seem to bother her much.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Fireworks and other loud noises that are on the same level of fireworks (there's not many that I can think of), will be hard to get your dog to calm down around. You know how loud they sound in your ears, now imagine how loud they must sound in your dogs. Just make sure he's secure inside and won't be able to harm himself if he does panic when you're not around.

As far as thunderstorms, it's natural for dogs and most other animals to sense the storm coming long before people. They sense the change in temperatures and air pressure, and once again, can hear the storm coming long before you with their incredible hearing. Plus, those real loud booms - you know the ones I'm talking about - will even make people jump, nevermind a dog. The way I trained JJ not to be scared of thunderstorms is by doing something most people probably wouldn't do. I opened every single window in the house so that the sound could be heard clear as can be throughout the house. Sometimes, before it got too bad, I took JJ out in the yard. I then played with him - either fetch, tug, or just wrestling around. I tried to show him that there was nothing to be scared of, it's just a noise, and that we could still have fun regardless. He'll jump a little as I do when he hears those big ones and look around as if he's saying "Woah, that was a big one", but he doesn't get antsy or whimper. There's times when he sleeps right through them. I, however, haven't been able to comfort him when kids in the neighborhood start setting off fireworks.

Edit: Since he's already scared of thunderstorms, I don't think I would try what I recommended though. That would probably only make your problem worse. Sorry. I can only share what I have done myself. A thundershirt might help, as mentioned above me.


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

Thank you both! I will have to go out tomorrow before the next thunderstorm and play with both of them out in the yard. I never thought about going out before the storm hits to help them get used to the sound of thunder but I think it will help!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have three thunderphobes! I do use the thundershirt; it really helps two of them. Not the third. I also leave music playing when I go to work and leave them home. If the weather calls for a really bad day, I pack up the thundershirts with me and we all go to work.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Over the last year Zoe has become increasingly troubled by thunderstorms and severe weather (high wind & heavy rain). I attribute it to our having been through some very bad storms in the last 18 months. Our trainer told me that it's not unusual for dogs to become more affected by thunderstorms as they age. We got a thundershirt and it does seem to help. The other thing that seems to help is putting her in her crate (she rarely uses it otherwise) and covering the crate with big towels or a blanket. I think they do pick up on our response to the storm, so being as matter of fact about it as possible is good..


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Our neighbors have a golden that is afraid of thunderstorms and fireworks. They have been using the Thundershirt on her and it is really helping a lot.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

My Ylan had very hard time with thunder and fireworks. I am not sure where she might have learned it from, I am not afraid of either. Maybe it was just sensitivity. It was hard trough out all our live together. The only thing that worked was for her to have company and a chamomile chewables. I never tried the Thundershirt but I read good reviews.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Another vote for the Thundershirt. I've had dogs who were thunder phobic & it's not much fun. When I got Woody, estimated to be about 1 1/2 yrs old, I was very careful about thunderstorms...every time we had one he got a treat with each clap of thunder. Then I'd start hiding the treats with each clap & made it as fun as I could. Whether or not this worked I have no idea but he's definately not afraid during the storms.

My last Golden was very good with them as well and I never went the treat route but as she got older they did seem to bother her more & more. 

But I do think if you can make it a very positive experience it might help.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Yes, I think they can. You may want to try a Thundershirt. I've not had experience with them, but many have and they say they work in many cases. Also, prior to a storm try doing something really fun with them. I started the storm season out that way with Tayla. At the first sign of thunder I take her out in the yard and toss a ball around for a couple minutes and then I bring her in a give her a yummy long lasting treat or bone. So far storms don't seem to bother her much.


That's a great idea about doing something fun with them, we were all just outside throwing a ball, you could hear thunder in the distance, pretty loud and Murphee didn't think twice about the noise.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Our dog Suzie was, from our guess, a hunting dog that was abused - any noise that sounded like a gun shot TERRIFIED her when we got her. What we did with storms was just act EXTREMELY "normal" during bad storms. We were careful not to pay extra attention to her or be reassuring - so that she would not think we were rewarding her acting fearful. But we would do things like make sure we were in the same room with her and having a very normal-tone conversation while tossing her toy for her casually, for example. We just went out of her way to make sure she saw that we had NO reaction to the storm at all. After about a year and a half, she got over it slowly. By the end she was not scared of storms at all any more.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

For a while my Brandy (RIP) was very concerned with thunder but she solved the problem herself.

When a thunderstorm started she would sit in front of the television with her nose about a foot away. If the storm was at night I would turn on the tv and turn the volume off. When the storm was over Brandy would come to bed.

Summer couldn't care less.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Also, sorry if this is a silly question but can dogs learn anxiety from others?


Oh, ya. We've seen it happen at our own house when a new rescue, formerly not storm sensitive, learned she was supposed to be.

Try a Thundershirt. We've had pretty good luck with them. It won't cure storm sensitivity, but it seems to help. Also, I try to distract them during storms .. turning on the TV, handing out treats and stuff.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember Patricia McConnell Ph.D., writing about dogs with a fear of storms and/or loud noises and how to deal with it. I can't remember if I read it in "The other end of the Leash" or "For the Love of a Dog". I might have read it on her website too. I can't remember.

You might try looking in her books for ideas or her website. I really liked her books that I've read.

Patricia McConnell PH.D. | McConnell Publishing Inc.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Some dogs are just prone to being afraid of loud noises such as thunder and fireworks. 4th of July is when we have the most lost dogs in our area as they get scared and escape to get away form the horrible noise. I had one that was afraid and one that isn't. Just the luck of the draw. If you research it is pretty common. I would make sure they are in a safe environment and most of all don't baby them as they will pick up on that and it tends to make it worse.


----------

